# I need some waders for fly fishing and duck hunting



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

Can someone recommend some waders. As long as they wont fall apart the cheaper the better


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I love to fly fish but here in the southeast I have found waders cumbersome and unnecessary. My little mountain streams are nothing like your Utah water. I usually dont post when I dont have an answer but I know you are new here and didnt want you to think we were ignoring your Q .


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

wolverine_173 said:


> Can someone recommend some waders. As long as they wont fall apart the cheaper the better


What the heck are those?:scratch

LOL I have never used them. And the water here is very cold. Just don't go above the middle of the thighs if you still want to have children.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I had to check what brand the last bunch I got on sale at Canadian Tire were. Bushline I guess :dunno: Pumping sloughs this time of year I usually bring the waders along (hip, very rarely chest) but don't get used much otherwise. For light occasional duty like this, maybe a dozen times a year, they seem to last fine. I think they were about $50 (hip). I have seen some fancy ones (and darn they get expensive) leaking on someone's first trip but in general I think if you are going to be using them intensively you probably want to consider a step up in quality.


----------

